# Annamaet Option



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm interested to hear more about this food. I do know a breeder who swears by it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody and Syd are on Annamaet Option (well, until Syd decided she was only eating the goldens Canine Caviar). Cody is doing super on it. Their grain frees are supposed to be very good too.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cody and Syd are on Annamaet Option (well, until Syd decided she was only eating the goldens Canine Caviar). Cody is doing super on it. Their grain frees are supposed to be very good too.


 The grain free is pricey. Since I have to order it online and pay shipping, I'm going with the Option formula which seems great.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

skeller said:


> The grain free is pricey. Since I have to order it online and pay shipping, I'm going with the Option formula which seems great.


Why order it on-line? Call the distributor in Stamford, Sport-n-Life and see what stores near you they sell to, and then order it.

Option & Encore are $45 for 40lbs at my local dealer. Salcha is $53 for 30lbs. Ultra is $50 for 40lbs.

Option is a great food. I think it is the only sensitivity diet on the market that is ALS.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm interested to hear more about this food. I do know a breeder who swears by it.


Annamaet is the best food on the market. Other good ones are Dr. Tim's and Inukshuk, but this one is only available by the pallet. If you can break-up a 65 bag pallet you can buy a world-class food for $25 a bag (33lbs) including shipping, no tax.

Annamaet has a formula for every dog and doesn't rip you off with ingredients that do nothing or overproteinated foods.

Great stuff. I use Ultra & Extra.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

WasChampionFan said:


> Why order it on-line? Call the distributor in Stamford, Sport-n-Life and see what stores near you they sell to, and then order it.
> 
> Option & Encore are $45 for 40lbs at my local dealer. Salcha is $53 for 30lbs. Ultra is $50 for 40lbs.
> 
> Option is a great food. I think it is the only sensitivity diet on the market that is ALS.


Thanks for the info. I'll definitely call them.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm always a little hesitant of food that has a "meal" as the first ingredient instead of actual meat/fish.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Flynn at 4 months is on Encore, coat is good and he loves the food. The distributor pricing is right on. I also have the new Annamaet Grain Free Lean for an overweight Cardigan and post pancreatitis Pembroke. both love the food and doing very well. About the same for a 30# bag but worth it. Used it for 7 years with our last Golden.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Annamaet has a formula for every dog and doesn't rip you off with ingredients that do nothing or overproteinated foods.


WCF, what protein level would you consider "overproteinated" for a very active 5 year old GR? In another thread I referenced a study which showed that dogs on low protein diets had more joint injuries than dogs on higher protein diets. Dogs on very high (say greater than 34%, but I forget the exact number) had zero joint injuries. These were dogs undergoing rigorous training similar to gun dog training. Also, as I understand it, if a dog gets more protein than it needs, it simply gets broken down and excreted. Other than paying money for extra protein your dog doesn't use, what is the downside to too much protein? Thanks.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'm always a little hesitant of food that has a "meal" as the first ingredient instead of actual meat/fish.


The actual meat/fish is 90% water. Does nothing but add expense to the food. Water has to be added to it, bringing it to 90% or else it will clog the extruder.

Adding "fresh" meat to a dry food is a marketing ploy. A food with 25% total protein that starts with fresh meat might only have 2.5% - 3% of that number from the fresh ingredient.

If you want to add fresh meat to the diet, I would just add fatty chunks of pork shoulder.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> WCF, what protein level would you consider "overproteinated" for a very active 5 year old GR? In another thread I referenced a study which showed that dogs on low protein diets had more joint injuries than dogs on higher protein diets. Dogs on very high (say greater than 34%, but I forget the exact number) had zero joint injuries. These were dogs undergoing rigorous training similar to gun dog training. Also, as I understand it, if a dog gets more protein than it needs, it simply gets broken down and excreted. Other than paying money for extra protein your dog doesn't use, what is the downside to too much protein? Thanks.


Be careful about numbers like these. The studies are often taken out of context for marketing purposes. Heavily worked dogs shouldn't eat less than about 26 - 28%. It was shown that sled dogs had fewer injuries with foods above this level but that 32 -38% was ideal for them.

Many hunting dogs are fed 24/20's and do very well on these.

A very active companion animal is not what these studies are talking about. The sweet spot for even the active pet is 22% - 25%, above that and they just pee it out.

Protein is the most expensive part of the food and a very bad energy source. 

There is no reason for any dog in a non-professional home to be eating more than 32%, and this is on the high side. If you work, which I assume you do, your dog is sleeping 2/3rd' of the day 5 days a week. Protein is for muscle repair and shouldn't be forced into conversion for energy. It creates heat, whereas fat and carbohydrates create much less.

Joint injuries are just not diet related. Genetics, weight, age and when or if a dog has been neutered have more of an impact on joint health.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had my dogs on Orijen, but then I spent an afternoon with Dr. Nick Dodman at Tufts. His topic was the negative affects of too much protein on temperament- very interesting. (amino acid L Tryptophan blocked from becoming seretonin by too much excess protein).


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

WasChampionFan said:


> The actual meat/fish is 90% water. Does nothing but add expense to the food. Water has to be added to it, bringing it to 90% or else it will clog the extruder.
> 
> Adding "fresh" meat to a dry food is a marketing ploy. A food with 25% total protein that starts with fresh meat might only have 2.5% - 3% of that number from the fresh ingredient.
> 
> If you want to add fresh meat to the diet, I would just add fatty chunks of pork shoulder.


Interesting.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Interesting.


Yes it is all smoke and mirrors. The water weight allows the maker to list it first because it is the heaviest, but in reality it is nothing in terms of nutrition once the kibble is dried and made.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I had my dogs on Orijen, but then I spent an afternoon with Dr. Nick Dodman at Tufts. His topic was the negative affects of too much protein on temperament- very interesting. (amino acid L Tryptophan blocked from becoming seretonin by too much excess protein).


 
What do you have your guys on now Jill?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I am always that malcontent. I have Finn on Orijen, Tally on Wellness Weight Loss for the next month, lol, Lushie on ProPlan Premium Performance bc her handler really prefers this, and Copley on Canidae. For a while I had all 4 om TOTW- it was awesome. I wish I got better coats with Fromm.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> The actual meat/fish is 90% water. Does nothing but add expense to the food. Water has to be added to it, bringing it to 90% or else it will clog the extruder.
> 
> Adding "fresh" meat to a dry food is a marketing ploy. A food with 25% total protein that starts with fresh meat might only have 2.5% - 3% of that number from the fresh ingredient.
> 
> If you want to add fresh meat to the diet, I would just add fatty chunks of pork shoulder.


This is very true. Although I am not a fan of Timberwolf dog food, there is a good explanation of how very little fresh meat (actually a slurry) can be put in a kibble on their website under the "myths and misperceptions" tab. I'll depart from the above post regarding adding pork shoulder - I've added lots of different fresh meats, but pork just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Yes it is all smoke and mirrors. The water weight allows the maker to list it first because it is the heaviest, but in reality it is nothing in terms of nutrition once the kibble is dried and made.


If a formula lists "chicken" as the 1st ingredient followed by potatoes and peas, I know most of the protein won't becoming from meat. But if the first three ingredients are "chicken, chicken meal, potatoes", then I know there is much more meat protein and I don't mind that they use "chicken" first.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We got the Annamaet Option yesterday. I started the switch with the Cavachons, and Benny will be getting it when he goes off the prescription food.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Just got my bag of Annamaet today Saturday
We will start the food change on Monday.
Hope it all goes well for my girl.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Running Star said:


> Just got my bag of Annamaet today Saturday
> We will start the food change on Monday.
> Hope it all goes well for my girl.


Which formula?


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

waschampionfan said:


> which formula?


 *annamaet option formula*


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Running Star said:


> *annamaet option formula*


what issue does your dog have? itchy?


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> what issue does your dog have? itchy?


No issue just liked the ingredients in it.
I have never tryed this brand before and thaught that this forumla would be the easiest on her system to try.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Started switching my girl over from ( FROMM ) to ( ANNAMAET OPTION )
on Sunday so fare so good no runny poop .
Think the switch will go good.
This week will feed 1/2 Annamaet and 1/2 Fromm 
Next week all Annamaet/


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

You should be able to switch over in 3 days unless the dog has a history of the runs.

When you feed trial, switch overs are done cold turkey.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> You should be able to switch over in 3 days unless the dog has a history of the runs.
> 
> When you feed trial, switch overs are done cold turkey.[/QUOTI
> 
> ...


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

My little guys are totally switched to the Option. So far so good. They seem to really like it. Started to give Benny a little mixed in with his Rx food. He seems fine with it so far. I like the fact that there is fish in it, but it doesn't smell fishy.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

skeller said:


> My little guys are totally switched to the Option. So far so good. They seem to really like it. Started to give Benny a little mixed in with his Rx food. He seems fine with it so far. I like the fact that there is fish in it, but it doesn't smell fishy.


*Been feeding my girl 1/2 and 1/2 now sence Sunday.*
*Everything is going good no runny poop and she just loves it.*
*Going to start feeding her 100% Annamaet Option*
*tomerrow.*
*Hope all still goes well with her new food.*


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Will Annamaet send out samples just by calling them?
How many samples will they send?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

msc said:


> Will Annamaet send out samples just by calling them?
> How many samples will they send?


I emailed for samples--and got them in the mail in a few days.  I asked for 3 different formulas and got a small taste of each of them.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Be very careful with how you store Annamaet. I recently was advised by our vet and Va Tech Vet school to change foods as a result of a series of instances in 2012.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

jrr said:


> Be very careful with how you store Annamaet. I recently was advised by our vet and Va Tech Vet school to change foods as a result of a series of instances in 2012.


Please be more specific....what were these "instances in 2012"? Thanks.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

jrr said:


> Be very careful with how you store Annamaet. I recently was advised by our vet and Va Tech Vet school to change foods as a result of a series of instances in 2012.


Oh please........explain. How you store it? The food requires no special storage.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Oh please........explain. How you store it? The food requires no special storage.



You just trying to be sarcastic or are normally this way. You are the resident genius so I am sure I don't have to offer you any assistance


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

jrr said:


> You just trying to be sarcastic or are normally this way. You are the resident genius so I am sure I don't have to offer you any assistance


 
Not being sarcastic at all. Just asking what you mean by how to store it.

You have been just as postive of the product as I am, so I am curious about what you mean about storage.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Not being sarcastic at all. Just asking what you mean by how to store it.
> 
> You have been just as postive of the product as I am, so I am curious about what you mean about storage.


My original post above is more than self explanatory. You are right I was positive and now, for very good reasons, I am no longer.

You already indicated your position by stating the food needs no special storage.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont store my Annamaet any special way and it seems fine....


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Please explain what special instances and how to store as I am thinking of changing to this food.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMolly's said:


> Please explain what special instances and how to store as I am thinking of changing to this food.


You do not need to store the food a special way. Trust me. I have my bag sitting in a dog food storage container and its been fine.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MissMolly's said:


> Please explain what special instances and how to store as I am thinking of changing to this food.


Like any food, cool dry place, no direct sun for an extended period of time. If you use a container, like a Vittles Vault, clean it thoroughly with diluted bleach every few bags. Or leave the food in the bag and put the bag in the container if thats possible.

Nothing special.


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone still using option and getting good results?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

jrr said:


> My original post above is more than self explanatory. You are right I was positive and now, for very good reasons, I am no longer.


Any chance you could extrapolate a bit for the genuinely curious considering this food? From your post, guessing this has to do with some mold or bug issue?


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Garfield
The great things about Forums are the choice to participate or not. I would suggest that the resident geniuses can help you more than anything I could add.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

jrr said:


> Garfield
> The great things about Forums are the choice to participate or not. I would suggest that the resident geniuses can help you more than anything I could add.


It is also a choice to put dogs at risk withholding exclusive information because of an petty issue with one poster.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

jrr said:


> Garfield
> The great things about Forums are the choice to participate or not. I would suggest that the resident geniuses can help you more than anything I could add.


Starting to sound like these alleged 2012 issues are imaginary.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Interesting timing Garfield and ArtBuc. I wonder what or who is behind the types of questions. Hmmmm

To suggest I am withholding anything is petty and small. I have stated my situation on 1/8. To draw out past those comments seems almost like a deposition.

Art you have asked for and received specifics in private and I gave you reasonable details in private. You now come back playing a game in public certainly raises curiosity what the real motivation might be.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

jrr said:


> Interesting timing Garfield and ArtBuc. I wonder what or who is behind the types of questions. Hmmmm
> 
> To suggest I am withholding anything is petty and small. I have stated my situation on 1/8. To draw out past those comments seems almost like a deposition.
> 
> Art you have asked for and received specifics in private and I gave you reasonable details in private. You now come back playing a game in public certainly raises curiosity what the real motivation might be.


Please accept my public apology. I totally forgot about the PM's and I am totally embarrassed. You were very kind to send me a lengthy post with details. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Don't be embarrassed but thank you for the apology.


----------

